
Firefox 48 ships, bringing Rust mainstream and multiprocess for some - jerryhuang100
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2016/08/firefox-48-ships-bringing-rust-mainstream-and-multiprocess-for-some/
======
jerryhuang100
my only problem with this post is that it's showing a red panda as a fox.

~~~
smt88
According to Wikipedia[1], "firefox" is an alternate name for either a red
panda or red fox. Also according to Wikipedia[2], a (now-removed) FAQ[3] from
Mozilla itself says that the browser is named after the red panda. Other pages
on Mozilla's website seem to support the idea that the name comes from the red
panda[4].

1\.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Firefox_(disambiguation)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Firefox_\(disambiguation\))

2\.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Firefox#Trademark_and_logo](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Firefox#Trademark_and_logo)

3\. [https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/projects/firefox/firefox-
name-...](https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/projects/firefox/firefox-name-
faq.html)

4\.
[https://www.google.com/search?newwindow=1&q=red+panda+site%3...](https://www.google.com/search?newwindow=1&q=red+panda+site%3Amozilla.org)

